
I Wrote to Carlos the Jackal, and an Israeli’s Assassination Case Was Revived - cauthon
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/08/us/politics/carlos-the-jackal-yosef-alon-assassination-israel.html
======
6stringmerc
> _Colonel Alon was a decorated pilot who had flown dozens of missions in
> Israel’s 1948 War of Independence and helped found the country’s formidable
> air force._

Ahem, coming from a multi-generation lineage of aviators, I can read between
the lines here enough to smell a Raven [1] cum General. This isn't to discount
the circumstances of extrajudicial execution, mind you. It's simply that one
side's hero is another's score to settle.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raven_Forward_Air_Controllers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raven_Forward_Air_Controllers)

